# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  متى فرضت صلاة الجمعة وأين ؟ ومتى وأين صليت أول جمعة في الإسلام

## انظيدحبي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم 
يقال أن الجمعة فرضت في مكة ولكنها لم تصل فيها وإنما صليت أول جمعة في المدينة في بني عوف بعد هجرة الرسول ما مدى صحة هذا القول والجواب مهم جدا لما ترتب على هذا منى شروط وأحكام ضيعت هذه الشعيرة في كثير من البلدان الاسلامية

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
قال الحافظ ابن رجب في باب فرض الجمعة من شرحه لصحيح البخاري (فتح الباري 6/327-334): 
خرج ابن ماجه من حديث جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطبهم ، فقال في خطبته : (( إن الله فرض عليكم الجمعة في مقامي هذا ، في يومي هذا ، في شهري هذا ، من عامي هذا إلى يوم القيامة ، فمن تركها في حياتي أو بعدي ، وله إمام عادل أو جائرٌ ، استخفافاً بها أو جحودا لها فلا جمع الله شمله ، ولا بارك له في أمره ، ألا ولا صلاة له ، ولا زكاة له ، ولا حج له، ولا صوم له، ولا بركة حتى يتوب ، فمن تاب تاب الله عليه )) .
وفي إسناده ضعفٌ واضطرابٌ واختلافٌ ، قد أشرنا إلى بعضه فيما تقدم في (( أبواب الإمامة )).
وفيه : دليلٌ على أن الجمعة إنما فرضت بالمدينة ؛ لأن جابراً إنما صحب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وشهد خطبته بالمدينة ، وهذا قول جمهور العلماء .
ويدل عليه - أيضاً - : أن سورة الجمعة مدنيةٌ ، وأنه لم يثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصلي الجمعة بمكة قبل هجرته .
ونص الإمام أحمد على أن أول جمعةٍ جمعت في الإسلام هي التي جمعت بالمدينة مع مصعب بن عميرٍ .
وكذا قال عطاء والأوزاعي وغيرهما.
وزعم طائفةٌ من الفقهاء : أن الجمعة فرضت بمكة قبل الهجرة ، وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يصليها بمكة قبل أن يهاجر .
واستدل لذلك : بما خرَّجه النسائي في (( كتاب الجمعة )) من حديث المعافى بن عمران ، عن إبراهيم بن طهان ، عن محمد ابن زياد ، عن أبي هريرة قال : إن أول جمعةٍ جمعت - بعد جمعة جمعت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة - بجواثاء بالبحرين - قرية لعبد القيس .
وقد خرَّجه البخاري - كما سيأتي في موضعه - من طريق أبي عامر العقدي ، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان ، عن أبي جمرة ، عن ابن عباسٍ ، أن أول جمعة جمعت – بعد جمعة في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مسجد عبد القيس بجواثى من البحرين .
وكذا رواه وكيع ، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان ، ولفظه : إن أول جمعة جمعت في الإسلام - بعد جمعة جمعت في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة - لجمعة جمعت بجواثاء - قرية من قرى البحرين .
خرَّجه أبو داود . وكذا رواه ابن المبارك وغيره ، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان.
فتبين بذلك : أن المعافى وهم في إسناد الحديث ومتنه ، والصواب : رواية
الجماعة ، عن إبراهيم بن طهمان .
ومعنى الحديث ، أن أول مسجدٍ جمع فيه - بعد مسجد المدينة - : مسجد جواثاء ، وليس معناه : أن الجمعة التي جمعت بجواثاء كانت في الجمعة الثانية من الجمعة التي جمعت بالمدينة ، كما قد يفهم من بعض ألفاظ الروايات ؛ فإن عبد القيس إنما وفد على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الفتح ، كما ذكره ابن سعد ، عن عروة بن الزبير وغيره .
وليس المراد به - أيضاً - أن أول جمعة في الإسلام في مسجد المدينة ، فإن أول جمعة جمعت بالمدينة في نقيع الخضمات ، قبل أن يقدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة ، وقبل أن يبني مسجده . يدل على ذلك : حديث كعب بن مالكٍ ، أنه كان كلما سمع أذان الجمعة استغفر لأسعد بن زرارة، فسأله ابنه عن ذلك ، فقال : كان أول من صلى بنا صلاة الجمعة قبل مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة في نقيع الخضمات ، في هزم النبيت ، من حرة بني بياضة ، قيل له : كم كنتم يومئذ ؟ قال : أربعين رجلاً . خرَّجه الإمام أحمد وأبو داود وابن ماجه - مطولاً .
وروى أبو إسحاق الفزاري في (( كتاب السير )) له ، عن الأوزاعي ، عمن حدثه ، قال : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصعب بن عمير القرشي إلى المدينة، قبل أن يهاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال: (( أجمع من بها من المسلمين ، ثم انظر اليوم الذي تجمر فيه اليهود لسبتها ، فإذا مال النهار عن شطره فقم فيهم ، ثم تزلفوا إلى الله بركعتين)) .
قال : وقال الزهري : فجمع بهم مصعب بن عمير في دار من دور الأنصار، فجمع بهم وهم بضعة عشر.
قال الأوزاعي : وهو أول من جمع بالناس .
وقد خرّج الدارقطني - أظنه في (( أفراده )) - من رواية أحمد بن محمد بن غالب الباهلي : نا محمد بن عبد الله أبو زيد المدني : ثنا المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن : ثنا مالكٌ ، عن الزهري ، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله ، عن ابن عباسٍ ، قال : أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجمعة قبل أن يهاجر، ولم يستطع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجمع بمكة ولا يبين لهم ، وكتب إلى مصعب بن عمير : (( أما بعد ، فانظر اليوم الذي تجمر فيه اليهود لسبتهم ، فاجمعوا نساءكم وأبناءكم ، فإذا مال النهار عن شطره عند الزوال من يوم الجمعة فتقربوا إلى الله بركعتين )).
قال : فهو أول من جمع مصعب بن عمير ، حتى قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، فجمع عند الزوال من الظهر، وأظهر ذلك .
وهذا إسنادٌ موضوعٌ ، والباهلي هو : غلام خليلٍ ، كذاب مشهور بالكذب، وإنما هذا أصله من مراسيل الزهري، وفي هذا السياق ألفاظٌ منكرةٌ .
وخرج البيهقي من رواية يونس ، عن الزهري ، قال : بلغنا أن أول ما جمعت الجمعة بالمدينة قبل أن يقدمها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجمع بالمسلمين مصعب بن عميرٍ .
وروى عبد الرزاق في (( كتابه )) عن معمر ، عن الزهري ، قال : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصعب بن عمير إلى أهل المدينة ليقرئهم القرآن ، فاستأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجمع بهم ، فأذن له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وليس يومئذٍ بأميرٍ ، ولكنه انطلق يعلم أهل المدينة .
وذكر عبد الرزاق ، عن ابن جريج ، قال : قلت لعطاء : من أول من جمع؟ قال : رجلٌ من بني عبد الدار - زعموا - ، قلت : أفبأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : فمه .
وخرَّجه الأثرم من رواية ابن عيينة ، عن ابن جريج ، وعنده : قال : نعم، فمه . قال ابن عيينة : سمعت من يقول : هو مصعب بن عميرٍ .
وكذلك نص الإمام أحمد في - رواية أبي طالب - على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو أمر مصعب بن عمير أن يجمع بهم بالمدينة .
ونص أحمد - أيضاً - على أن أول جمعة جمعت في الإسلام هي الجمعة التي جمعت بالمدينة مع مصعب بن عمير .
وقد تقدم مثله عن عطاء والأوزاعي .
فتبين بهذا : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بإقامة الجمعة بالمدينة ، ولم يقمها بمكة ، وهذا يدل على أنه كان قد فرضت عليه الجمعة بمكة .
وممن قال : إن الجمعة فرضت بمكة قبل الهجرة : أبو حامد الاسفراييني من الشافعية ، والقاضي أبو يعلى في (( خلافه الكبير )) من أصحابنا ، وابن عقيل في (( عمد الأدلة )) ، وكذلك ذكره طائفة من المالكية ، منهم: السهيلي وغيره .
وأما كونه لم يفعله بمكة ، فيحمل أنه إنما أمر بها أن يقيمها في دار الهجرة ، لا في دار الحرب ، وكانت مكة إذ ذاك دار حربٍ ، ولم يكن المسلمون يتمكنون فيها من إظهار دينهم ، وكانوا خائفين على أنفسهم ، ولذلك هاجروا منها إلى المدينة ، والجمعة تسقط بأعذارٍ كثيرةٍ منها الخوف على النفس والمال .
وقد أشار بعض المتأخرين من الشافعية إلى معنى آخر في الامتناع من إقامتها بمكة ، وهو : أن الجمعة إنما يقصد بإقامتها إظهار شعار الإسلام ، وهذا إنما يتمكن منه في دار الإسلام .
ولهذا لا تقام الجمعة في السجن ، وإن كان فيه أربعون ، ولا يعلم في ذلك خلافٌ بين العلماء ، وممن قاله : الحسن ، وابن سيرين ، والنخعي ، والثوري، ومالك ، وأحمد ، وإسحاق وغيرهم .
وعلى قياس هذا : لو كان الأسارى في بلد المشركين مجتمعين في مكانٍ واحدٍ ؛ فإنهم لا يصلون فيه جمعةً ، كالمسجونين في دار الإسلام وأولى ؛ لا سيما وأبو حنيفة وأصحابه يرون أن الإقامة في دار الحرب - وإن طالت - حكمها حكم السفر ، فتقصر فيها الصلاة أبداً ، ولو أقام المسلم باختياره ، فكيف إذا كان أسيراً مقهوراً ؟
وهذا على قول من يرى اشتراط إذن الإمام لإقامة الجمعة ، أظهر ، فأما على قول من لا يشترط إذن الإمام ، فقد قال الإمام أحمد في الأمراء إذا أخروا الصلاة يوم الجمعة : فيصليها لوقتها ويصليها مع الإمام ، فحمله القاضي أبو يعلى في (( خلافه )) على أنهم يصلونها جمعة لوقتها .
وهذا بعيدٌ جداً ، وإنما مراده : أنهم يصلون الظهر لوقتها ، ثم يشهدون الجمعة مع الأمراء .
وكذلك كان السلف الصالح يفعلون عند تأخير بني أمية للجمعة عن وقتها ، ومنهم من كان يومئ بالصلاة وهو جالسٌ في المسجد قبل خروج الوقت ، ولم يكن أحد منهم يصلي الجمعة لوقتها ، وفي ذلك مفاسد كثيرة تسقط الجمعة بخشية بعضها .
وفي (( تهذيب المدونة )) للمالكية : وإذا أتى من تأخير الأئمة ما يستنكر جمع الناس لأنفسهم أن قدروا ، وإلا صلوا ظهراً ، وتنفلوا بصلاتهم معهم.
قال : ومن لا تجب عليه الجمعة مثل المرضى والمسافرين وأهل السجن فجائز أن يجمعوا .
وأراد بالتجميع هنا : صلاة الظهر جماعةً ، لا صلاة الجمعة ؛ فإنه قال قبله: وإذا فاتت الجمعة من تجب عليهم فلا يجمعوا .
والفرق بين صلاة الظهر جماعةً يوم الجمعة ، ممن تجب عليه وممن لا تجب عليه : أن من تجب عليه يتهم في تركها ، بخلاف من لا تجب عليه فإن عذره ظاهرٌ .
وقد روي عن ابن سيرين ، أن تجميع الأنصار بالمدينة إنما كان عن رأيهم ، من غير أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكلية ، وأن ذلك كان قبل فرض الجمعة .
قال عبد الله ابن الإمام أحمد في (( مسائله )) : ثنا أبي : ثنا إسماعيل - هو: ابن علية - : ثنا أيوب ، عن محمد بن سيرين ، قال : نبئت أن الأنصار قبل قدوم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم المدينة قالوا : لو نظرنا يوماً فاجتمعنا فيه، فذكرنا هذا الأمر الذي أنعم الله علينا به ، فقالوا : يوم السبت ، ثم قالوا : لا نجامع اليهود في يومهم ، قالوا : يوم الأحد ، قالوا : لا نجامع النصارى في يومهم .
قالوا : فيوم العروبة : قال : وكانوا يسمون يوم الجمعة : يوم العروبة ، فاجتمعوا في بيت أبي أمامة أسعد بن زرارة ، فذبحت لهم شاةٌ ، فكفتهم .
وروى عبد الرزاق في (( كتابه )) عم معمر ، عن أيوب ، عن ابن سيرين، قال : جمع أهل المدينة قبل أن يقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقبل أن تنزل الجمعة ، وهم الذين سموها الجمعة ، فقالت الأنصار : لليهود يومٌ يجتمعون فيه كل ستة أيامٍ ، وللنصارى - أيضاً - مثل ذلك ، فهلم فلنجعل يوماً نجتمع فيه ، ونذكر الله عز وجل ، ونصلي ونشكره - أو كما فقالوا - ، فقالوا : يوم السبت لليهود ، ويوم الأحد للنصارى ، فاجعلوا يوم العروبة ، وكانوا يسمون يوم الجمعة : يوم العروبة ، فاجتمعوا إلى أسعد بن زرارة ، فصلى بهم وذكرهم ، فسموه : يوم الجمعة حين اجتمعوا اليه ، فذبح أسعد بن زراره لهم شاة ، فتغدوا وتعشوا من شاة واحدة ليلتهم ، فأنزل الله بعد ذلك : ( إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاةِ مِن يَوْمِ الجُمُعَةِ فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ) [ الجمعة : 9 ] .
فوقع في كلام الإمام أحمد : أن هذه هي الجمعة التي جمعها مصعب بن عميرٍ، وهي التي ذكرها كعب بن مالكٍ في حديثه ، أنهم كانوا أربعين رجلاً .
وفي هذا نظرٌ .
ويحتمل أن يكون هذا الاجتماع من الأنصار كان باجتهادهم قبل قدوم مصعبٍ إليهم ، ثم لما قدم مصعب عليهم جمع بهم بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان الإسلام حينئذ قد ظهر وفشا ، وكان يمكن إقامة شعار الإسلام في المدينة ، وأما اجتماع الأنصار قبل ذلك ، فكان في بيت أسعد بن زرارة قبل ظهور الإسلام بالمدينة وفشوه ، وكان باجتهاد منهم ، لا بأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم .

----------


## انظيدحبي

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما 
الذي فهمته من جوابك أنك ترى أن الجمعة فرضت في مكة وأول صلاة لها كانت بالمدينة صلاها مصعب بن عمير عن أمر من رسول الله
وأن صلاة الأنصار لها كان قبل ذلك باجتهاد منه فهم المقصودون بقول رسول الله وفقنا لما اختلفوا فيه
وأن الرسول لم يصلها في مكة بسبب الخوف وعدم التمكن من إعلانها وذلك من أركانها
فهل فهمي هذا صحيح أو مجانب للصواب

----------


## أبو عبد الله الغيثي

وإياك!
ولكن الكلام كله منقول، وليس فيه شيء من كلامي؛ فالحمد لله عز وجل أولاً ثم الشكر والدعاء للحافظ ابن رجب على حسن بيانه لهذه المسألة.
وما فهمته هو ما نطق به؛ فكلامه واضح. إلا أنه لم ينطق بهاتين الجملتين:
- (فهم المقصودون بقول رسول الله وفقنا لما اختلفوا فيه)، ولايفهم من كلامه هذا.
- (وعدم التمكن من إعلانها وذلك من أركانها)، إن كانت الإشارة إلى الأمن والتمكن من إعلانها؛ فالكلام على ذلك أشبه بالشروط... وهذا هو ما يفهم من كلام ابن رجب: أن التمكن من إظهارها شرط...

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://majles.alukah.net/t159348/#post849069

----------

